# Should I Put her back in w/ the buck?



## srwdachshund (Dec 23, 2010)

My problem started when my buck got in with my new milk doe when he wasn't suppose to yet! if she's bred she would be about 2 months pregnant now. but since i dont know if shes bred i would hate to dry her up and her not be bred. i've been watching to see if she goes into heat and she hasn't that i noticed, but i've not had her long so i might just be missing her signs. should i dry her up and wait and see, or should i put her in with the buck for a while, even though she might already be bred? then i could just dry her up like shes due in march. 
what would you suggest? i was hoping to show her in fair as a milker, so if i breed her within a month she'll kid with plenty of time till fair.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 23, 2010)

I would walk the buck past her every day for at least 21 days and see if she ever gets flirty with him. If she doesn't, then you will want to dry her up.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm not a dairy goat person.  That said, if I have a specific show date I would figure back from that so my animal was in peak condition for it.  So when is your show date?    6-7 months away hopefully?  IF there is a chance the doe is bred  I would pen her with the buck for the next 45 days or so to make sure she is bred.  then begin to dry her out, in whatever way you have found is best for this particular doe, then start to rebuild her condition aiming for your show date.  Then after she kids she should be in good shape, body conditionwise, and hopefully will also follow suit in terms of milking condition.  Essentially raise her the next 5 months specifically for this show, your milk production may/will be affected, but if the show is your goal you may have to sacrifice production for the animal to be at her best....But like I said I am not a dairy person...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 24, 2010)

You could always save yourself the guess work and send a blood sample in to Biotracking.  It's not at all expensive if you draw blood yourself.


----------



## srwdachshund (Dec 24, 2010)

So even though she might already have already been bred in october it would be okay if i put her in with the buck for a few weeks and then dry her up like she's due in march? I was originally hoping to breed her  about this time of year anyways, but like i said the buck had other ideas  
Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Dec 25, 2010)

Milk production should have dropped when she went into heat, and if you haven't noticed anything, it's a safe bet she's bred, and I'd dry her off anyways.

I'd also send the sample into BioTracking, if for no other reason than it'll make you feel better. It's about $7.50 per sample for pregnancy.


----------



## freemotion (Dec 25, 2010)

Yup, they are pretty fertile little buggers....   Biotracking is easy, really.  Follow the link on their site on how to draw blood, it is pretty inspiring.  I did my girls for the first time last winter and will do it again this winter.  It is really good to know.  There were a couple of surprises when I got the test results back.

Remember, goats are liars.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 25, 2010)

If there is a possibility that she is pregnant, I would not put the buck in with the doe for any length of time. If I did anything with behavior testing, I would just walk the buck past her pen or somehow put them in pens next to each other and stay there while you view what the behavior is, then put the male back. If you don't feel you want to do the blood test.


----------

